
VLC for Android dropping ID permissions requirements - dredmorbius
https://plus.google.com/104092656004159577193/posts/FgcRTDeGBZ4
======
dredmorbius
This response (via email, I'm not aware of a project announcement yet) came
only a few days after I'd asked about why ID permissions were being requested.

It is, it turns out, an Android thing -- call state (my device doesn't _take_
or _make_ calls) is only available _if device /phone ID is also available_.
Which is fboggingly stupid.

In my follow-up email (prior to the response above) I'd noted that I
understood and that I'd appreciate Android devs pushing back at Google on
this. The response received and quoted was both utterly unexpected and a
distinctly positive outcome.

My heartfelt thanks to the VLC for Android team on their decision.

